# Etap short cage w/ 11 x 30 cassette



## jbridgeman (Jan 9, 2019)

Sram claims that the short cage to only be used up to a 28t. Has anyone used an etap short cage with a 30t cassette. Curious on for one if it works, secondly how well it works.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes it works and well


----------

